# Passport application



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

rahhhhhhh!!! Here is my 2nd rant of the day (after thinking I'd calmed down from this morning's rage)

The post man has just been... I recently paid to have my passport changed into my married name. Despite having 8 years left on my maiden name passport, I have had to pay the full adult price of almost £80 to change my name (as you have to have a new passport, what a scam!) - plus I also opted to pay the extra £4.90 to get my supporting documents sent through the post (my marriage cert) SIGNED FOR.

So, I've just received a white piece of crap envelope with 'THIS IS NOT A CIRCULAR - IMPORTANT DOCUMENTS ENCLOSED' posted through my letter box via STANDARD 2nd class delivery!!!  Inside is a note thanking me for my application, 'it's being processed...' then there's my old passport (with the corners snipped off; plus my marriage cert - all just casually posted back to me 2nd FLIPPING CLASS!!! Excuse me, what did I pay you £4.90 for you jokers? (it said that this was for your supporting docs to come back signed for?)

Cheers you cranks!


----------

